# I have a question about ASFs



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I have one buck mouse who just does very poorly on his own. At first I thought he was just sickly but then I noticed the pattern--put him in with does and he fattens right up, coat glosses, etc. His breeding days are almost over, but I plan to keep him around for sentimental reasons.

Thus, I've thought about getting a female ASF (probably as an older hopper to give a better chance she doesn't eat him) to keep him company. I've heard of people doing this, does anyone here have personal experience?

Also I really dislike getting bitten. If I used a pair of soft leather work gloves do you think the ASF could bite through it when I handled her?

Thanks for any info/tips!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I know someone who has a line of nicely tempered ASF who I believe may make occasional trips up to the area I believe you are in. At least last I knew her's didn't seem to be very nippy or flighty.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

That sounds a lot better than experimenting with one out of a feeder bin =) I'm in Alachua county.


----------

